# Subclass 175 - Case Office Applying for Waiver of PCC ?



## coolmohsin4u (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi friends,

I am presently working in Bahrain & have applied for PR Subclass 175 Skilled independent (Paper Based application) and my case officer requested to submit the PCC and medicals...last November 2011 for self & spouse. I submitted all PCC's for self & spouse except for Qatar due to reasons beyond my control for which I submitted statutory penal declaration & evidence that I have attempted to get Qatar PCC.

During May 2012, the case officer requested me to submit my new/extended passport & Medicals for my family and he mentioned the following 

"Thank you for the penal statutory declaration and evidence that Applicant has attempted without success to obtain a Qatar police clearance........once I receive this information (passport & Medicals) I can continue to apply for a waiver of Applicants's Qatar police clearance"

I completed submitting the medicals & new passport details by end of May 2012. 

I want to know what usually happens after this. Is the Case Officer not authorised to waive my Qatar PCC or he has to again contact other agency there to get a waiver. 

Usually how much time does it take for the Case Officer to give decision for the same........and what may be his next action......

I feel as if time has stopped and my each sec is as if a day...

Kindly advice.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

The CO will need to get approval from senior managers. They may want to carry out other security checks in absence of PCC and decision to waive will be based on if it is usual to be unable to obtain PCC from there. If it is managers should waive it, if not they may insist on it before grant.


----------



## coolmohsin4u (Oct 9, 2010)

_shel said:


> The CO will need to get approval from senior managers. They may want to carry out other security checks in absence of PCC and decision to waive will be based on if it is usual to be unable to obtain PCC from there. If it is managers should waive it, if not they may insist on it before grant.


Dear Shel,

Thankx for the reply....and do you know how much time does it usually take for the case officer to respond back in such cases...considering in mind that mine is a paper based application........

Cool


----------



## coolmohsin4u (Oct 9, 2010)

Dear shel / moderators,

Can anyone advice me as to how long it usually takes for the case officer to take the decision. 

When should I / my agent should contact the case officer. I had received the email from the case officer earlier on 18th June 2012.

Thanks in advance.

Cool


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

There is no set timescale, they have to go through extra security checks to be sure you were not a criminal or a risk to australia as they have no PCC to verify it. Security checks are carried out by aanother agency and depend on cooperation from other countries to enable them to carry them out. Some countries work in partnership and others are very uncoperative. All you can do is wait and contact them if you have queries but they will probably say your case is under checks and no more.


----------



## coolmohsin4u (Oct 9, 2010)

Dear shel,

Though I definitely agree with you, I still feel there might be some time limit after which we can send some sort of gentle query... I am not sure if there is any mention about it on the website...

To be honest I know I am being impatient but I cannot help it as I had started my process during mid of 2009 ..... N it's paper based application....

Nevertheless thanks for your kind suggestions.....

Cool


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

You'll know from the DIAC website their is no guarantee of a visa or one within a set time scale. By all means email them or get your agent to, it might prompt them to move along or at least you will know where you stand. Best wishes and hope you hear something soon.


----------



## coolmohsin4u (Oct 9, 2010)

Dear shel,

As I had last update on June 18th, my agent adviced to wait 4-6 week before sending a reminder to DIAC....

I shall wait till then...

Cool

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

